# Bilt Hamber Auto Foam Dilution Ratio?



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Looking for a dilution ratio for Bilt Hamber Auto Foam in a 2ltr pump sprayer Polished Bliss say 50:1 so that"s 40ml im just looking for more suggestion's that wont affect my wax :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Thought it was supposed to 4-5% on the panel so 80-100ml in 2L sprayer?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yep 4% is what's recommended


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

100ml it is thanks :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Polished Bliss give recommendations based on their personal use and experience


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

what is it in a lance out of interest? 1 inch, 2 inch max?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

sean ryan said:


> Looking for a dilution ratio for Bilt Hamber Auto Foam in a 2ltr pump sprayer Polished Bliss say 50:1 so that"s 40ml im just looking for more suggestion's that wont affect my wax :thumb:


As stated 80ml per 2ltr, which is exactly what I used this morning. It's also seems to work better with warm water.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> As stated 80ml per 2ltr, which is exactly what I used this morning. It's also seems to work better with warm water.


Thanks buddy i'll try that :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Warm water definitely helps, but much more so in winter. Last winter I applied it at about 55C (ie straight out of the hot tap) onto a cold car covered in road salt muck etc, and the amount of  it pulled off the car when I power washed it off was astonishing :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Warm water definitely helps, but much more so in winter. Last winter I applied it at about 55C (ie straight out of the hot tap) onto a cold car covered in road salt muck etc, and the amount of  it pulled off the car when I power washed it off was astonishing :thumb:


Nice that's what i'll be using it for :thumb:


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Gheezer said:


> For a lance you need to factor in the total volume of water passing through the pressure washer and the bottle. This will depend on your PW. This I have just realised and seems sooooo obvious!
> 
> *A great test is to fill the bottle with water and spray the PW into a bucket until the bottle is empty. Then you know your total volume and can calculate the 4% from there.*
> 
> To give credit where credit is due this wasn't my test idea but is sound advice non the less.


I did this the other day and there was 8 litres in the bucket when my bottle was empty. 4% of 8 litres? 320ml? Is that correct? Seems an awful lot. I'm sure I've went wrong somewhere.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I use about 2" which is about 32ml...lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

L555BAT said:


> I did this the other day and there was 8 litres in the bucket when my bottle was empty. 4% of 8 litres? 320ml? Is that correct? Seems an awful lot. I'm sure I've went wrong somewhere.


320 in the bottle, top up with water to maintain the dilution you want.
Will you empty a bottle on the car?
I usually get 3 full foams from a full lance bottle.
2 if I'm being a dick with the foam 

So even at 2 foams per bottle (160/each), that's 30+ foams in a 5L bottle.
at £17 for 5L that's maybe 55p a wash?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> 320 in the bottle, top up with water to maintain the dilution you want.
> Will you empty a bottle on the car?
> I usually get 3 full foams from a full lance bottle.
> 2 if I'm being a dick with the foam
> ...


And I use 80ml in 2L using a pump sprayer with enough to do nearly 2 cars. Now you see why it's cheaper to use a pump sprayer


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

L555BAT said:


> I did this the other day and there was 8 litres in the bucket when my bottle was empty. 4% of 8 litres? 320ml? Is that correct? Seems an awful lot. I'm sure I've went wrong somewhere.


Did you fully close the dilution valve on your lance?


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> Did you fully close the dilution valve on your lance?


The results shown should vary depending on how open/closed the dilution valve is correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

legend139 said:


> The results shown should vary depending on how open/closed the dilution valve is correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you'll use more product more quickly the more the dilution valve is closed.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Out of interest being a newbie to this . Foam into Lance Bottle , Top Bottle up with water. DO YOU SHAKE TO MIX or JUST LEAVE thick foam in bottom of bottle. TA MUCH IN ADVANCE


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It will mix naturally when you fill but no harm in giving it a shake about. 
You do realise it's not in a foam form till it goes through a snow foam gun? It's a liquid 

Gonz.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> And I use 80ml in 2L using a pump sprayer with enough to do nearly 2 cars. Now you see why it's cheaper to use a pump sprayer


What pump sprayer do you use?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

tigerspill said:


> What pump sprayer do you use?


Just a cheap garden 5L one I picked up from Lidl a few years back, think it was about £8.99. Could do with a new one though.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

I use 600ml in my bottle with 400ml water. Get about 4-5 washes out of it

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Holy thread revival bat man :lol::lol:


----------

